# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Духи "Милой женщине" фабрики "Новая заря" - советских времен

## Marina-o

Советские духи "Милой женщине" примерно 70-100 мл «Новая заря» (г.Москва) 70 грн

Малиновский р-н

----------


## D.V.I.S.

Духи открывались?

----------


## Marina-o

> Духи открывались?


 да

----------


## sunyun

> да


 значит туда попал кислород...реакция пошла..3-5 лет не более

----------


## Marina-o

ап

----------


## Инженерчег

Такое наверное коллекционеры собирают?

----------


## Marina-o

ап

да, скорей всего для коллекционеров эти духи, цена договорная

----------

